# Wie erstellt man JAR-Dateien unter JBuilder 2005 Foundation?



## Reality (23. Dez 2004)

Weiss das jemand? Unter JBuilder X ging das wunderbar.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Dez 2004)

Ich nutze NetBeans, kann Dir daher nicht direkt helfen.
Aber manchmal sind die am naheliegensten Dinge die, an die man bisher noch nicht gedacht hat.
Deshalb schau doch mal die Hilfe-Datei von JB2005 durch. In NetBeans bspw. gibts zu allen Funktionen und Vorgehensweisen eine ziemlich große "Hilfedatenbank".
Für den JB2005 liegen auf dem Borland-Webserver auch jede Menge Dokumentationen:
http://info.borland.com/techpubs/jbuilder/


----------



## Reality (1. Jan 2005)

Danke, werd ich mal machen.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

